# Brown Windsor Soap



## Puddin (Mar 31, 2003)

Hi... i've been making my own soap for quite a few years now, happily!
A friend has asked me to make some Brown Windsor soap for her (a fairly large order for me) to use as gifts.
I've done some research on the net and while its quite easy to find the combination of scents that I need, the routine of actually making the soap is daunting! (according to the one web page that describes the process:
http://xroads.virginia.edu/~MA97/danforth/soapnuts/899/oldsoap.html )
Have any of you made your own version of an old recipe for Brown Windsor soap? If you have, would you share it with me? And the process with which you make it.
I also know that I could just make my regular base soap and add the appropriate scents and coloring.
Thanks
Gloria
PS I also realize if a person works very hard on perfecting a recipe, you don't really want to hand it out to just anyone. If this is the case, please dont' feel obligated to share with me.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Gloria,
Make your regular cold process or hot process soap, rebatch if you like.

Add the correct amounts of essential oil in the rebatch process.


----------



## cathleenc (Aug 16, 2007)

never made this, from ' The Art of Soapmaking'. If you use it could you post back and let us know how it turned out?

Windsor Soap
7 cups clean tallow
2 cups vegetable oil
3 1/2 cups soft water
1 cup plus 2 TB lye flakes
1 tsp cinnamon oil
1/4 tsp oil of cloves 
1/4 tsp oil of caraway
1/2 tsp oil of sassafras
1/2 tsp oil of bergamot

measure and blend oils

Melt tallow and vegetable oil. Set aside to cool. Stir lye flakes into cold water, set aside to cool.

Grease molds liberally with petroleum jelly.

When lye and fat are lukewarm, stir lye slowly into fat, until mixture is thick and creamy.

Add essential oils, beating well to disperse. Pour into molds.

approximate yield: 13 cups liquid soap, 6 lbs hard bar soap

note: a mock windsor can be made by simmering 1/2 cup of caraway seeds in tallow, to be used in a standard soap recipe. Strain out seeds, then tint with cinnamon.


----------



## Mistyf (Apr 4, 2008)

I just use my regular soap formula and add the essential oil combination.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Since soap recipes listed by volume instead of weight scare the beejeezus out of me, I converted cathleenc's recipe into weight measurements

tallow 56 oz
soybean oil 16 oz

23 oz cold water
9.45 oz lye


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

What are the benefits of Brown Windsor soap over other homemade soaps? Is it just the essential oil blend?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

No benefits that I know of ... just an old time scent ... like 'Old Spice'!!!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Well you can get that by mixing 1 Part Allspice to 1 Part Sandalwood. This smells just like Old Spice. I have used this formula to make cologne for my husband.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Thanks Linn! Old Spice always reminds me of my Daddy!


----------



## linn (Jul 19, 2005)

Old Spice is DH's favorite cologne, mine too now. LOL


----------

